# disabled features



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm looking at a Honda Accord that has factory XM installed. I have three radio subscriptions of Sirius already. I'm not going to pay full price for an XM subscription. These companies are merged, how ridiculous. So I was looking into this:

http://www.tss-radio.com/products/honda-and-acura-honsc1-and-scvdoc1-package

I thought the point of getting this setup was so I can use my existing subscription, hook it up where I can see the factory car display show me what channel and song is playing etc, and most importantly so I can pause and rewind my Sportster or Stilleto 2. BUT, apparently the radio just shows SIRIUS CONNECT like the picture shows in the link and disables the features to pause, rewind, fast forward, etc. How absurd is this?

What I am trying to do is switch out the XM, hook up my Sirius where I can read it off the car display, and rewind, pause when I desire... I'm told this is impossible? Tell me it ain't so. :nono2: No workaround or way to hack this?

I understand I can hook up my plug and play radio through the aux and pause, rewind. But if I do that, I won't be able to see it on the car display which would be nice. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## shabadoo25 (Jun 30, 2009)

Unfortunately with SXM, you've always had 2 choices for the car:

1. A portable or plug-and-play with cool features like pause/rewind and artist/song seek, or...
2. an in-dash unit with the convenience of a normal car stereo but no fun features whatsoever.

I believe the new Fords have factory satrads that allow for song seek, so maybe more will be coming down the pike for aftermarket.


----------

